# Schematic for King Tone PCBs?



## doxasound (Nov 5, 2020)

I noticed the build doc for the King Tone PCBs look a bit different and don't have a schematic for either. Is there some agreement with them  or usage right/licensing issue? =X


----------



## Robert (Nov 5, 2020)

Nope, I'm not doing that anymore.   All schematics will eventually be posted, I'm just swamped at the moment.


----------



## doxasound (Nov 5, 2020)

Robert said:


> Nope, I'm not doing that anymore.   All schematics will eventually be posted, I'm just swamped at the moment.


Woah, thanks for the fast reply! Hope you find some time for yourself!


----------



## Robert (Nov 5, 2020)

doxasound said:


> Woah, thanks for the fast reply! Hope you find some time for yourself!



This is what I'd be doing in my free time anyway.


----------



## jocro (Jan 6, 2021)

New member here, great pedal build site.  The parts list for the Lone King OD shows a 47p ceramic, only seeing Tantalum, film, and electrolytic on the soloist.  No ceramic visible on the gut shot in this pic,  was it a replacement for one of the film caps?


----------



## doxasound (Jan 6, 2021)

pF values do come in box film cap form factors, and for sure there is a pF cap there (just check out almost every single OD circuit out there, between pins 1 & 2, etc)

I do recall this cap and the material do matter, but I'm not 100%. At least an example would be to use ceramic caps in the power section vs film in any given circuit, since the ceramic helps with high freq. Oscillation/noise.


----------



## jocro (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info, I see in a previous post there will be a schematic available, will wait for that for some guidance.  Thanks again!


----------



## cbriere36 (Apr 19, 2021)

Any chances to get a schematics soon?


----------



## cosmicray (Nov 8, 2021)

Please add the build docs to Blues Power and schematic!!


----------

